# Bed invasion by poodle



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Got up to go to the washroom, came back to find my spot was invaded by a sneaky spoo...

There goes my long weekend sleep in...

Guess who is now in bed sleeping in my spot ? not me ....

You gotta love them


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

Aww! I love this! They are too funny. When Buddy lays like that we call it his "hussy pose" cause he's exposing everything!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

haha that happens to me ALL the time!! 
What a handsome boy!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

meghf & Locket:

The invador is none other than "Cole" excuse the unmade bed and UNmade poodle. 

Today is his grooming date with me. Too curly for my liking. I am anal... 

Its a long weekend in Cda.. .Labour Day

Gorgeous weather ouside, in low 20's and great for working the doggies with the bike.

Cole loves his daily 30 min. bike ride workout, trotting at the bike's side on a leash.

LOL hussy pose .. I like this..


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Nothing would thrill me more than to come back to_ my_ bed and find one of _your _poodles in it!! (lol!) Chagall sleeps with us every night, we have a king-size bed so there's still room enough for another poo.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> Nothing would thrill me more than to come back to_ my_ bed and find one of _your _poodles in it!! (lol!) Chagall sleeps with us every night, we have a king-size bed so there's still room enough for another poo.


LOL - me too!! 

Cole is a doll. Suri follows me everywhere so she is always in my bed. Poodles are the best cuddlers too  And the more there are the better LOL


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Chagall'smom:

Thank you this is a lovely compliment.
Chagall has a wonderful mom in you.. LOL we too purchased (15 yrs. ago) a king size bed to accomodate all our poodles and us.. 

Guess who gets a tiny left side corner on the bed.. My poor hubby, 
Anessa invades his area but he loves her so he could care less.

I am with Cole on the other side and the other two are in the middle...LOL
Cole gets hot mid night and gets off bed.. but in the a.m. the moment I get up, he sneaks and takes my spot over.

Olie:

Suri sound wonderful just like a poo should be. They will go into the shower with you if you let them, most are such velcro dogs..


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

SOOO cute! 

This morning I woke up to find that Millie and I were sharing the same pillow


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

chocmillie:

I hope you have a king size pillow.. you will need one if this is the case..


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

COLE knows where the goods are ... a COZY spot specially warmed by mommy !

SMART BOY !


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That is so sweet! Mine used to sleep in my bed but they get too warm with all that coat and stopped. They prefer the cooler wood flooring. But, they will come up in the morning and lay down with us until we get up and of course there is the mandatory snuggling that just must be....LOL. They are good alarm clocks!
_


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Very cute!! I love the expression of "how can you possibly deny my cuteness".
When I'm not home, Lacey snuggles up on my pillow until I return. She starts out on our bed but gets in her own fluffy purple bed before long


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

pudel luv said:


> COLE knows where the goods are ... a COZY spot specially warmed by mommy !
> 
> *SMART BOY *!




LOL that's for sure. He never misses a beat this boy....


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Cole is gorgeous, curly or not. Jasper sleeps the same way... except butt towards the headboard. I never get the good end when he snuggles LOL.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Rockporters said:


> Cole is gorgeous, curly or not. Jasper sleeps the same way... except butt towards the headboard. I never get the good end when he snuggles LOL.


That made me LOL!! Been there before


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

He is so handsome! Dixie loves to steal my spot when I get up.
I'm also glad othr people get bigger beds for their dogs! I'm getting a bigger bed for Christmas because the new Spoo wouldn't have much room on my current full size bed with the other 2 dogs and the 2 cats:biggrin:


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Do any of your poodles ever collect your stuff, i.e. t'shirt left hanging on a chair, slippers, (god forbid) underwear left in an open hamper and then surround themselves with these items on top of your bed?

Happens here sometimes, LOL


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Smart boy that Cole! He knows just the right spot. My two do the same, but usually when I roll over, so that when I roll back, they're right there. So there we are on this queen sized bed, and I have about 8 inches of the side, while Liberty and Cosita stretch out on the rest! My dogs are not allowed on at the moment unless I lift them up and down because my bed is so high and I think that might have been what injured Cosita's back. I'm looking to ditch my boxsprings, and get a new thinner mattress with a memory foam topper so my bed is a lot lower and I won't worry about them jumping off and hurting themselves. That's where I'm headed after work today...mattress shopping.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Fortunately we have a lower bed, and the frame is really lose.
I know the type of bed you have and I agree I would also be worried for my dogs to jump on and off such a high stationed bed.

Have fun mattress shopping. I would love to get the PosturPedic memory foam, the one astronauts use but OH so expensive over $4000 here for a king.

I think I will forgo this idea.. mind you I really like the commercial where the man jumps on his side of the memory foam matress , while the wine glass is on the opposite side and nothing spills, .


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Rockporters said:


> *Cole is gorgeous, curly or not.* Jasper sleeps the same way... except butt towards the headboard. I never get the good end when he snuggles LOL.



And... LOL he unfortunately counts on this too for all his shanenigans and stuff he does and gets away with.. GRRRR sometimes

I guess all our spoos invade our bed at one time or another... LOL


----------



## shalynn (Mar 18, 2010)

I wish my babies would sleep in bed with us too, but my hubby does not like them in the bed so mannie learned young not to get on the bed, although when daddy's at work i let him up there hehe as soon as he hears dad come home he jumps down and will lay at my feet. But we will be getting a king size bed in about a month so esmay and mannie will learn to come up even if my hubby dont like it, at least they will cuddle with me lol


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Fortunately we have a lower bed, and the frame is really lose.
> I know the type of bed you have and I agree I would also be worried for my dogs to jump on and off such a high stationed bed.
> 
> Have fun mattress shopping. I would love to get the PosturPedic memory foam, the one astronauts use but OH so expensive over $4000 here for a king.
> ...


I have wrought iron bench, cusioned that the dogs use at the bottom of my bed. 

I have slept on the memory beds a few times when traveling and for me it was not very comfortable. I travel with work every now and then and my favorite sleep beds are from Marriott! They even sell their beds and bedding now because it is so popular. Last year it was time to replace the mattress and I got one just like this and splurged and got some new bedding as well and its amazing. The Holiday Inn and Suites have taken the same direction as Marriott and they are amazing. 

So having a good bed and poodles to wrap around is pure heaven!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Olie said:


> I have wrought iron bench, cusioned that the dogs use at the bottom of my bed.
> 
> I have slept on the memory beds a few times when traveling and for me it was not very comfortable. I travel with work every now and then and my *favorite sleep beds are from Marriott! * They even sell their beds and bedding now because it is so popular. Last year it was time to replace the mattress and I got one just like this and splurged and got some new bedding as well and its amazing. The Holiday Inn and Suites have taken the same direction as Marriott and they are amazing.
> 
> So having a good bed and poodles to wrap around is pure heaven!


Olie

Ok. do tell.. where can the "Marriot" matresses be purchased ? 

I never heard of them here.. mind you ,you are going to laugh but I stay at very cheap motels when I travel to see my dogs showing..

I figured... it is me staying in a nice hotel, or paying my handler to show my dogs.. 

The latter option always wins.. so no, , I dont stay at the Marriot.. more like a single bed per room motel and a toilet in view.. LOLOL hwell:

Seriously where do I find these mattreses?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh I remember those Marriot mattresses from my business travel days - I had a wonderful night's sleep at - if I remember correctly - Philadelphia Airport, and a lazy morning with newspapers and eggs Benedict to follow! One of the better memories from my hectic, working, dogless years. Do tell me who retails their mattresses - definitely worth following up.


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

If you are a total sucker like me you will probably let Cole keep that prime spot and squeeze yourself into some other spot. Last night I had both kittens with me and they were stretched out so long that I ended up sleeping across my bed horizontally with my feet resting on my nearby desk chair, so as not to disturb my girls.

The things we do for our pets.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

1Jurisdiva;118465[B said:


> ]If you are a total sucker like me you will probably let Cole keep that prime spot and squeeze yourself into some other spot. [/B]
> *The things we do for our pets.*





Jurisdiva:

LOL and dont think for a minute I dont. My hubby gets frustrated at times, so he goes to the guest bedroom to get a good night sleep.

Ok, I pretend I am sorry but then I am so glad when ALL the dogs stretch on the bed with me, and on my hubby's pillow, and my hubby gets a good night's rest in the next room.

Yes, the things we do for our pets


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Rebel sleeps on his pillow on the floor during the summer, but let it get a little cooler and he's up on the bed in a flash. It's been slightly cooler (mid 60's) at night the past few nights and I've awoken to Rebel in the bed both mornings. Won't be long til Susie (my cat) will be joining him! Love how everyone gets along.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Nothing better than cuddling in bed with my poodle!


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

Cole looks real comfy! lol, in that photo his expression says: "I'm guilty, and i know it! But this feels soooo good!" 

Looks like he was trying to keep the bed warm for his momo...


----------

